# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Hispano-Francia

## CELIA

Hola a todos, me llamo C

----------


## Cesar

Bienvenida Celia! Aqu

----------


## voshliya

[quote=CELIA]Hola a todos, me llamo C

----------


## CELIA

Wahouuuuu, mi amiga "Voshliya", me a respondido, es ella que le hablaba! 
Besos para ti mi amiga Cristina! 
Comme on se retrouve, c'est g

----------


## voshliya

[quote=Cesar]Bienvenida Celia! Aqu

----------


## voshliya

[quote=CELIA]Wahouuuuu, mi amiga "Voshliya", me a respondido, es ella que le hablaba! 
Besos para ti mi amiga Cristina! 
Comme on se retrouve, c'est g

----------


## CELIA

No comprendo beaucoup what you said, Cristina!  ::   
But Liou bliou! 
C

----------


## Cesar

Hello Voshliya! 
How are you? Well, I speak Spanish (native speaker), English and I'm trying to learn Russian. You can ask me anything about Peru, I will gladly answer your questions. 
C

----------


## basurero



----------


## CELIA

Es facil, basurero, de aprender el ruso? 
Las letras son tan raras! Pero es una lengua que suena muy bonito, y por eso quiero aprender el ruso, y ademas mi amiga Cristina es de origen rusa, elle va muchas veces en San Petersburgo! 
De donde eres? 
Hay espanoles de francia, en este foro? 
Muchos besos para ti! 
C

----------


## voshliya

[quote=Cesar]Hello Voshliya! 
How are you? Well, I speak Spanish (native speaker), English and I'm trying to learn Russian. You can ask me anything about Peru, I will gladly answer your questions. 
C

----------


## voshliya

[quote=CELIA]Es facil, basurero, de aprender el ruso? 
Las letras son tan raras! Pero es una lengua que suena muy bonito, y por eso quiero aprender el ruso, y ademas mi amiga Cristina es de origen rusa, elle va muchas veces en San Petersburgo! 
De donde eres? 
Hay espanoles de francia, en este foro? 
Muchos besos para ti! 
C

----------


## Cesar

[quote=voshliya][quote=Cesar]Hello Voshliya! 
How are you? Well, I speak Spanish (native speaker), English and I'm trying to learn Russian. You can ask me anything about Peru, I will gladly answer your questions. 
C

----------


## voshliya

[quote]Hello Voshliya, 
How are you? well, before I give you some links to some Peruvian institutions that might be involved in the investigations let me tell you that I asked my father who is a lawyer. Firstly, you have to know who was the owner of that ship. If it was a property of the Peruvian state, then the responsible for the investigations is the Peruvian state. If the ship is property of any other state (like the French) then they are responsible. A third case, if it was a private ship (of any nationality) coming to Peru the investigations are made in the country in which the ship firstly arrived (the port) after the crime. In this case if the first port touched by that ship was a Peruvian port you can ask to: 
- Municipalidad de El Callao (if the ship arrived to this port inmediately after the fact if not you'd have to investigate in other Peruvian port but El Callao is the biggest port in Peru so it's very likely that it arrived there): http://www.municallao.gob.pe/
- Empresa Nacional de Puertos del Per

----------

